# lowering my new 5 series



## b1gredek (May 4, 2004)

i just purchased a 2004 525i with no sport package, i also just got my 20x10 iforged flux for the rear and 20x8.5 for the front, i wanted to drop the car with just a simple spring set up. just wondering if u guys thing i will have any fitment issues or rubbing. also any shops u guys recommend, or what brand springs i should get, also how much is the going price to lower one of these cars in so cali. thanks


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Wow! 20" wheels??!! What kind of tires are you looking to put on these wheels? Size, I mean. How thin a profile tire you going with...I think it'll need to be very thin to prevent rubbing issues I believe.


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

Those are some nice rims. Pics please, and how much did they cost?


----------



## b1gredek (May 4, 2004)

i paid four grand even for the wheels with nitto 555 tires, i will post pic as soon as the car is lowered.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## 525i Cobra (Jun 19, 2004)

How did you recalibrate the speedo for the new wheel size?


----------



## b1gredek (May 4, 2004)

525i Cobra said:


> How did you recalibrate the speedo for the new wheel size?


i didnt it is gonna be off but in my opinion not bad enough to worry about


----------

